# Side and arm ache/pain



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't like getting on here with another ailment, mostly because I think if I ignore it will go away.  Yesterday afternoon I laid down to take a nap, but found I couldn't.  When I laid down, my right arm started aching, and little, sharp pains every few seconds, then the same in my side and behind my right breast.

I just got up and didn't think much of it because it totally went away once I stood up.  Last night when I went to bed, same thing  But I wanted to read anyway so I propped up as many pillows as I could to sit upright and no pain.  I figured I'd try to lie down when I got groggy and if it hurt still, I would try sleeping sitting up, I've done that because of Acid Reflux at times.  Haven't had that for quite awhile now though thank goodness.

It started up as soon as I lay down so, I tried sitting up, but was really so uncomfortable.  I decided to try and lay on my other side, left side.  It worked, no pain on the right.  Couple times in the night I wanted to change position but it still hurt, so I did get my sleep by just staying on my left side.  It's still here this a.m.  I tested it before getting out of bed.

Just wondering what it might be, and if it sounds familiar to anyone?  It feels like a cramp, but then those little pains that make you jump as they are on the sharp side.  Just right arm, and right side, only effected areas.  Thanks in advance for any info, Denise


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 1, 2015)

See a doctor,Denise. My kid`s friend`s mom was having pains in her right chest and right arm last Thursday night. On Friday she was really,really tired. finally went to the ER on Sat. am and they said mild heart attack but airlifted her out to a larger hospital. Her son went to her house to get some things for her and then drove to the hospital. When he got there,they told him she had passed away. Note that I did tell my kids "See??!!?? I`ve told you to not ever let them put me in a helicopter-it will most likely kill me." Maybe it did scare her to death or maybe her problem was more serious than they thought but please,go get checked!


----------



## oakapple (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello Denise, it sounds neurological, those sorts of pains are usually things like sensitive or trapped nerves. Lie on your other side for a while.See your GP only if it doesn't go away after a while. I get them now and then.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2015)

I did call my doc, and we are going to look at some things if it persists.  I haven't laid down since I got out of bed but going to after I get off here, see how it feels.  Thing is, this isn't where my heart is, but I know my cardio needs to know just in case.  Thank you Mrs. R.  I know you probably know more then anything about the issues I didn't mention, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2015)

I am fairly certain it is neruological OA.  I've had tingling, shock sensations in my left and, like if I reach for something I get like painful shock.  I know, don't reach for stuff, LOL  I have so much stuff happening all at once over the last year, it's hard to know what to put on the back burner, and what to go to the doc for.  Thanks for your input denise


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes it sounds neurological to me. Hope you can get it treated and sleep comfortably.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2015)

Not sure what it is Denise, but I hope it's not too serious and goes away soon.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2015)

I was just sitting playing a game and had some aching in both shoulders now.  I know it seems like a fad with this fibromyalgia stuff, but it mentions aching.  Oh well, I know all of us have to deal with one thing or other.  It's hardest when you don't know what it is, then you go to the doc and they don't know either.  Anyway, thanks Seabreeze.  I'm sure I'll be fine.  I best not have the flu since I did get a shot for the first time in my life, lol denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2015)

I gave my friend some Source Naturals Magnesium Malate for her Fibromyalgia, and she said it helped her very much, but couldn't afford to keep buying the supplement.  She's on so many prescriptions now, she's no longer interested in natural alternatives.  She's in her seventies, and is suffering from many health problems.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd much rather find an alternative.  I haven't seen any that are too expensive.  I don't buy them if they are, but their are cheaper brands that at least 2 naturopaths recommend.  I did read about fibro and it sounded like something things a lot of people have.  The aching part depending on how bad and how often sounds like the worst.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 1, 2015)

Denise-I can`t remember but did your doc put you on statins?? That`s the kind of pain I used to get when I was on them-my shoulders especially....


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 2, 2015)

I remember when my VA Medical doctor had to change my BP med. The first one was causing pains in my legs/thighs. After med was changed, pains were gone. Sometimes it is certain meds that cause pain and those meds need to be changed. 

As far as what Mrs. R said about a mild heart attack, when I worked as an EMT, back in the mid 70's, I did see this happen and sometimes it still happens. Sometimes we don't know what causes the pain, and if it's severe enough and/or constant enough, it is definitely time to get to a doctor. 

At our age, most of us relate pain with physically overdoing something along with possible mentally exhaustion, but it could definitely be more than that. 

As for me, I'm never afraid to go to the doctor if needed.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 2, 2015)

My daughter went to the lady`s services yesterday and they were saying that she ignored the symptoms beause they were all on her right side and not the left. But,as it turns out,they say that the cause of death was an aortic aneurism which is something else altogether.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Denise-I can`t remember but did your doc put you on statins?? That`s the kind of pain I used to get when I was on them-my shoulders especially....



Yes, but I haven't started them as he wanted me to take D3 first, for two weeks.  The pain is almost gone this a.m. I slept on my side again because it still hurt last night, but better this a.m. way better


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks CR, I am calling them this a.m. to see about coming in  I have to ask them about it because of the heart condition (3rd degree AV Node block).  I don't think it's related but gotta cover the bases


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok, I'm calling them now


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

Good!  Get it sorted out so you'll know what's happening and they can do something about it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 2, 2015)

I called and my GP is gone, so they passed me to his fill-in doc, and all I could do was leave a message.  Then I called my cardio and they will call me back so we'll see what they say.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I called and my GP is gone, so they passed me to his fill-in doc, and all I could do was leave a message.  Then I called my cardio and they will call me back so we'll see what they say.



Hope you can get in to see someone before the weekend.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 2, 2015)

If they think anything is serious, the cardio will have me come in, or they'll say if it get's worse go to emergency.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 3, 2015)

Good luck with sorting this out soon, glad you have a good GP there.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2015)

Got in late from ER, but eliminated a lot, like the worse, case scenarios.  They thought it may be skelital/muscle problem.  I have bone spurs in the left side of my neck, but that wasn't where the pain was eminating. Still, I need to explore it further with my regular doc.  Got some meds so I could sleep finally.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2015)

Glad you got something for the pain Denise.  So many things in our body are connected to each other, that the place where you're having pain can be directly related to a problem in another area of your body.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2015)

I've heard that, and wouldn't surprise me if that's the prob.  I was going to mention on here today that I was reading on some health forums about folks with similar symptoms, and every post except mine was from a person in their teens or 20s.  I was shocked.  It sure isn't just us seniors with some of this stuff  I can understand me coming up with something no longer working the way it should, but someone that young is very sad, geesh


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Apr 4, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I don't like getting on here with another ailment, mostly because I think if I ignore it will go away.  Yesterday afternoon I laid down to take a nap, but found I couldn't.  When I laid down, my right arm started aching, and little, sharp pains every few seconds, then the same in my side and behind my right breast.
> 
> I just got up and didn't think much of it because it totally went away once I stood up.  Last night when I went to bed, same thing  But I wanted to read anyway so I propped up as many pillows as I could to sit upright and no pain.  I figured I'd try to lie down when I got groggy and if it hurt still, I would try sleeping sitting up, I've done that because of Acid Reflux at times.  Haven't had that for quite awhile now though thank goodness.
> 
> ...



_ hope you get answers Denise. But don't think the worst yet. Take baby aspirin at least for till you get an answer. The tingling sounds like a pinched nerve. It could be coming from your neck as well since you have bone spurs in your neck. Keep us posted ......:love_heart:_


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 4, 2015)

Good to hear from you Denise. I was hoping you were getting things diagnosed and treated.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2015)

I saw on another thread that you were at the ER today Denise so , I'm glad to see at least you've had the worst case scenarios eliminated and that they've given you something to help you sleep. ( I hope you weren't too scared down there at the ER on your own) ..I do hope you get pain relief until you get to see your own GP.. and there's a simple and effective cure for whatever it turns out to be causing the pain


----------



## Debby (Apr 4, 2015)

Just noticed this thread Denise.  Hope you are feeling a bit better and get a good nights sleep!  That alone would probably do wonders for how you're feeling right now this moment.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, doin better but have meds to sleep good at night.  It mainly hurts when I try to lie down, but once the meds take effect it does help.  Thanks everyone, and no Holly, I don't get too scared usually, just want relief


----------



## Debby (Apr 5, 2015)

Could you just have a major muscle spasm in that shoulder/arm?  That is something that could take a few weeks to ease up and it could make sleeping difficult to impossible.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 5, 2015)

I recently had severe pain in my left shoulder and arm. I could not sleep all night so I called a mobile physiotherapist I know who came and applied some quite gentle pressure to my neck and shoulder. It has relieved the pain in a quite spectacular fashion. The underlying arthritis is still there but it is not very painful now. I've booked her for another session this week and I hope the relief lasts.

Last week I had to have a lung scan and hold my hands above my head for about 30 mins straight. IMO this is what aggravated my shoulder.
If the doctor doesn't find anything major wrong I suggest you ask about physio.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2015)

I really don't know Debby but this is day 7 or night 7 was last night I think.  It starts hurting about 30 seconds after I lie down.  The meds are helping but I wake up and have to take one when it wears off in the mid. night.  I think the neck (spasmodic torticolus/bone spurs) maybe are effecting my right side even though it the left side of my neck.  Along my spine just between my shoulder blades is a super, tender spot he located in ER.


----------



## Debby (Apr 7, 2015)

I totally sympathize with you Denise!  If it's a muscle spasm, whether the primary cause or has resulted from favouring the area where you have a bone spur, it can take a few weeks sometimes to remedy itself.

We were in Newfoundland a couple years ago and in pushing the car door open one day, my muscles in one shoulder went into spasm and it was tortuous!  The first couple nights I took enough pain meds, muscle relaxers and sleeping pills to down a horse and still couldn't even doze off.  Way to ruin a holiday that's for sure.  I think that one took about three weeks to ease up all told.

I also had another experience a few years back with getting a spasm in my jaw muscles on one side and could just barely slip a flat teaspoon between my teeth.  I think that one was the result of incessant tooth grinding.  After a week I started getting worried that it would never 'heal' and I'd be sipping every meal through a straw for the rest of my life.  If I remember correctly, that also took about three or four weeks to recover from.

I sure hope that you're able to sleep finally a bit.  It's a dreadful pain to deal with isn't it?


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 7, 2015)

It's now down to nagging ache.  I'm getting little pains and aches down through to my hand even, but way less.  I know it's getting better now.  I was given muscle relaxers as well.  I think I'll try one of those before bed tonight as I don't like the headache the pain killer causes.  The help it "has" given is worth the headache but as I said, it is getting way better now.

I don't remember doing anything, but I do feel myself sort of clenching, not my teeth but just getting stressed and no relaxing.  I think I need to learn some yoga or something like that finally.  Thanks for your note because it made me see this will go away most likely, and is already doing that


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Glad you're feeling better, Denise.  Hope you can find out the exact cause and get it dealt with for good.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm weighing my options, and have a recommendation from a pharmacist for her chiropractor.  I went to one once about 20 years ago.  After 4 visits, I NEVER had to pain again in my rotator cuff (splg?).  I am a big baby when it means a trip to the neurologist  Thanks AM, appreciate your notes  I am feeling way better as I told Debby


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 8, 2015)

That's where I'll go Dame, mine has subsided to nothing pretty much.  No need for even an aspirin.  I'm sure I had wrenched something and didn't know it.  I appreciate eveyone's input, and I'm not sorry I went for the ER because it may have had to do with the heart, or lungs.  This took about 12 days or so to get over.  I think with some manipulation from a physio or chiro, it would have subsided earlier.

thanks again all live and learn hey


----------

